# Carthago Owners UK



## GPDJP (May 15, 2007)

Hello All,
Further to discussions in the Carthago forum regarding setting up a Carthago Owners club, I had a call from Rob Meakin at Lowdhams saying that the couple who were intending to start up an owners club have now told him that due to present commitments they will not be able to progress the matter. As we had already expressed an interest in setting up an owners club Rob asked if we were still interested in doing so. In a moment of weakness, we said "yes".
We are drafting an introductory letter which Lowdhams will distribute to their Carthago customers. Apparently, by the end of 2007 there will be just short of 100 owners in UK. Hopefully, a fair percentage will show an interest and we will have sufficient numbers to make a club worthwhile.
The initial contact with the owners has to be made with help from Lowdham as it would not be appropriate for them to impart details of their customers. The introduction letter will assure owners that there has been no breach of confidential information and if they choose not to follow up then that will be the last contact they receive.
If all goes to plan the letter should go out around the end of August so keep an eye on your post!
More news as we progress.
best wishes,
George


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

George,

I've often pondered owners clubs. I guess I've always thought that if a significant fraction, if not a majority, had internet access it might be nice to host it on MHF. 

Dave


----------



## GPDJP (May 15, 2007)

Hello Dave,
I agree that this site is a good place to host a forum but we also need to be aware that it is very much a public domain. My experience of running an owners club for a few years as a local area representative is that there are occasions when the information that you wish to exchange may not be suitable to release to a public domain. For example, we recently organised a meeting where a member had volunteered to host a BBQ at his house. Members needed to be provided with his address and contact details.
I think there is also some benefit in having our own website which simply provides information. E.g. who we are, what we do and how to get in touch.
In summary, I feel that we could use several types of media. A private e-mail network, the public forum on this site and our own information web site for prospective members.
Whilst this site is excellent, it can become cluttered and difficult to find the particular information you need. It is also beyond our control as to what is published.
Thanks for your input which is much appreciated.
best wishes,
George


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi George

I we you an apology as I did email the contact I had who was looking into setting up a club and his response was as reported by Rob. I'm afraid I've been away so hadn't got round to letting you know, sorry, but at least now you have it confirmed that nothing else has been organised.

We haven't got much time just now for rallies and meets (still trying to make it to a MHF one, sadly the August biggie clashes with a family wedding) we would be with you at least in spirit/email/webchat etc and would hope at some point to join you for a meet if you go ahead with the idea. Good luck, keep me in on any developments and we'll join in least in the spirit outlined above. More than happy to talk to anyone/subscribe, whatever.

Best wishes, Ruth


----------



## GPDJP (May 15, 2007)

Hello Ruth,
No need to apologise. We are all keen travellers and busy people. E-mail and Internet is wondeful when you are sitting at a desk but, hey, we have better things to do! I anticipate one of the problems of communicating with interested parties will be the long delays in response when people are " away form their desks" - and so they should be!
Thanks for your support.
best wishes,
George


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi, hope that this goes well and I look forward to a letter from Rob at some point as I would love to meet a few more of you - Ruth did ask me in the I47 post about getting the bit between my teeth and doing something more than just asking everyone else about running a club - but I need to freeload on this one I'm afraid as I am so busy at that four letter word "work" that it will just be impossible for me to commit and do it justice - but I look forward to a successful birth of the club and wish you well.


----------



## GPDJP (May 15, 2007)

Hello drmjclarke,
Thanks for your good wishes for the success of the club. I have prepared the introduction letters and sent these together with stamped addressed reply envelopes to Lowdhams for distribution to their Carthago customers.
Hopefully, if Lowdhams can make a quick turnaround the letters should go out in the next week or so.
Sorry to hear about the W word intruding on your leisure time!
Best wishes,
George


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi George
We will soon, I hope, be the proud owners of a Cathargo chic and would be interested in an owners club. We are at this moment waiting for the phone call from Rob to say that our new Baby/toy is born.
Colin & Mary


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi George


Thanks for that - I will watch for the postie then - not been out in our new toy for 2 weeks now and getting itchy feet - just love it - dont think anyone with a carthago will be disappointed - they are just absolutely great - 

look forward to a meet sometime then !!!

Mitchell.


----------



## GPDJP (May 15, 2007)

Hello Colin & Mary,
Exciting times for you! I bet you are really looking forward to your new motorhome. We are still waiting for our Chic I51 which we are told is on the production line right now - so we expect to take delivery in very early Novemeber.
If you are a Lowdhams customer you should receive an introduction letter from them in the near future. Lowdhams are the only people who have your addresses and we cannot expect them to release this confidential information to us. Therefore, we are relying upon Lowdhams to make the mailshot on behalf of the owners club and for the owners to respond with their contact details. This will be a "one time" mailing and we are hoping that most owners will respond even if it is only to say that they are not interested in joining the club.
I am planning to supply Rob with some flyers to give to new and prospective cutomers and I hope to set up a website so that people can find out how to contact us.
If you do not receive the letter from Lowdhams within the next few weeks please let me know.
Best wishes,
George


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi George 
We too have a Chic I51 on order for collection late Oct early Nov so they might already now one another! Ours is based on the Fiat with Alko tag axel. We are getting very excited about it now in fact I think the wait, one year now, is part of the fun. Did you order yours at the NEC show last year, if so who knows we may have met already. 
I Have sent you a PM with our details. 
Regards Colin & Mary


----------



## GPDJP (May 15, 2007)

*Owners News*

Hello Everyone,
Firstly an update on the owners club letters. They have been received by Rob at Lowdhams and are being given out to new owners. Rob has yet to get around to distributing the letters to existing customers but assures me that he has a list ready and will try to find time to distribute them after the NEC show.
Secondly, we visited the Carthago factories last week. The plant at Schmalegg produces the Opus, M-Liner and Mega Liners and the furniture for the entire range including the Chic. There is another plant in Ravensburg that produces the Chic models.
Carthago told us that they are enjoying significant growth a the moment and hope to open a third plant soon. Unlike other manufacturers who are seeing a slight downturn in sales at the moment Carthago are seeing a steady growth in orders. They have ambitions to double their production in the near future.
At Ravensburg we were shown the Chic production from start to finish. Carthago manufacture a large portion of the Chic themselves. We saw how the side, roof and floor panels were made starting from a roll of aluminium sheet and followed the process through to the completed body shells.
Next we saw where the rolling chassis are delivered and followed the process through building the two floors with the installation of all the underfloor items, pipes, cables, plumbing, heating etc. This was followed by the installation of all the Carthago manufactured and assembled furniture.
Once everything was configured the entire operation was tested to make sure that all was working as it should. Then the sides, roof and cab front were installed. on to final assembly and quality checks before the new Chics were released for delivery.
Throughout or tour we were really impressed with the attention to detail and quality that has gone into both the design and the production of the Carthago range. It is very apparent that this is not a "profit for shareholders" operation and that product quality is more important than the profit margin. Carthago can do this because they are a privately owned company and it is a treat to see a workforce that is happy and proud of the work that they do. 
We then returned to Schmalegg and toured the Opus, M-Liner and Mega liner production area. Here again the quality of the build and the innovative ideas were very apparent. In this plant the furniture is made from scratch for all the Carthago range. The same high standards of material and workmanship are applied irrespective of the particular model that it is being produced for.
We left Carthago feeling very reassured that we had absolutely made the right decision to buy from them and we can understand why current owners are so pleased with their Carthago motorhomes. 
All in all a very worthwhile trip. Thank you to Carthago for hosting the visit. 
Best wishes to you all,
George


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi George, will let my mate know, he has just picked up in the last week, his M Liner. We had a couple of bottles of Champers in it last Sunday to toast it.

Johnny F


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

George that's brilliant news and thanks for the update. I'll be at the NEC this coming week- if I see Rob I'll no doubt mention it. 
We too intend to see the factory one day; from what I've heard it's really interesting and your observations certainly bear that out.
Our Chic is now 15 months old and has seen scorching and subzero temperatures, Britain and Continent, motorway and mountain. We've only had one fault of any significance...a small design fault on the fridge (a bought in component). That says quite a bit about quality control, I hope other owners have had a similarly pleasing experience.

Ruth


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

morning all - I will give rob a ring as I have to let him know about a few small things I woiuld like sorted anyway and chase my letter.

I seem to have a recurrent problem with my mains charger trip switch , only when the heating is on it has a life of its own and frequently trips out - irrespective of whether a kettle is on or lights or nothing - weird - but i suspect a faulty trip - only thing is I dont want her to go in as I will miss her too much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

my only design moan is that there are a huge number of lights in her which is just fine for hook up camping but you havent in the lounge area got just a coiuple of small directable reading lights and its like being in blackpool illuminations with 6 halogens burning about 7amps!!!!!!!! so i need to spend a small fortune ( again ) to change all the bulbs to LED and get some small directable lights fitted like I had in my swift which were fab for eve reading of a book with not a lot of power consumption.

Havent dared do my mpg yet as I think oh well - its B''''dy heavy - its going to drink the stuff!!! 

Half term brings a trip to Norfolk, then down south towing our for four then home again - great!!!!


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

George, Geoff spent some time installing separate switching to the lighting, no cosmetic difference you'd notice as we used identical (but twin) switches. It's much better now as we can have single spots on or Blackpool illuminations, as we wish

Hope you get the trip sorted 

Ruth


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

I would be very interested to see whats been done when hopefully ( at some point _ we get to meet!!!

mitchell.


----------



## 108101 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Owners News*

Just joined having received the letter from George about the proposed club. Excellent idea and need to be separate from this site, howvere useful it is. Having had a boat before we bought our Chic last year we found an owners club invaluable.

Peter

PS I hope that this works :


----------



## 92084 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All Carthago Owners. 

We have now been the proud owners Lowdhams ex demo Opus 6.1 2005 model for nearly 18 months. 
Build Quality - Best we have seen and feel we have a van that will last. 
Luxury - Alit wet heating brilliant after hot air. 
Shower - Much better than any other motorhome we have had and even beats our home shower. 
Accessories - Been unlucky. Step bust in France. This gave us the indignity of having to lower a stool on a piece of string - step out and undo an elastic band to let down the step 
Fitted a chip which also blew up in France giving spectacular (not for the van behind) clouds of smoke through the exhaust. 

Only downside we have found is diesel consumption. We have difficulty in obtaining more than 16 mpg. This is on the 2.9litre 6 ton Iveco chassis. Any suggestions. 

We look forward to joining an owners club. 

John & Melanie


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi, 16 mpg, thats quite heavy but then so is your MH. I am hoping to get around 20 mpg or may be a bit more if I drive easy, mines a Chic 5-2 ton. If its of any consolation my friend has a 6-5 ton RV and gets 12 mpg now that is heavy!! 
The club is a great idea and we are looking forward to meeting everyone. 
We pick up our MH from Rob on Dec 4 then its down to Portsmouth to Southdowns to get hydraulic levelling system fitted. Two day later of to Van bits for 3 days alarm, tracker, ect. 
Wobby


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello there,

I would be very interested in knowing how you get on with the levellers as I was planning to have mine done but never got to TL before they ceased tradng, unfortunately. What kind are you having fitted?

MPG - havent even calculated mine as on the mondial I do not even want to know!! ( especially as we tow my wifes car as well ) as far as I'm concerned we have a heavy mhome , it will take what it takes to get there and it will still be cheaper than a plane ticket. and the accomodation at the end is so great - its worth it!!!!!! 

Looking forward to seeing what happens now the letters have gone out with regard to the owners club.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Hi
I'm averaging 23mpg with my Carthago chic 151 based on the heavy duty Alko chassis-single rear wheel and that includes towing my boat-Fiat 3.0l engine


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi drmjclarke 
Take a look at the web site www.southdownsmotorhomes.co.uk 
these are the people who have come very highly recommended to fit my Hydraulic levelling system. It is a German system and its not cheap but I have opted to pay that bit more for a decent system. 
Leveltronic has not got a very good name in the trade and in fact one of their agents advised against fitting it!!. Rob Meakin knows the people at southdown well and if you rang him he will give you the low down. I will post a report on the system after I get it fitted in December.
When I ordered the system Southdown were offering a £500 discount.

Wobby


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

thanks for that - it looks very nice indeed - 
I am slightly confused though - the "standard" system the 2ton one , seems to imply tonnage capacity per jack in the write up , meaning that this one would be ok for my van and then the price seems very reasonable indeed , especially with the discount ( in fact pretty much the same as the leveltronics ) - I need to ring them but I would love to read your comments on them. I like the hydraulic bit rather than the individual motors as per the leveltronic as it does read like it will be a lot less hassle in the long term - especially when someone on here had probs with non retraction of a leg on the leveltronics due to some water in an electrical connecter under the van.

I await with eager anticipation your comments!!!!


----------

